# What are 4 color processes?



## Futuremogul (Jun 16, 2012)

Came across this term and needed someone to explain it in "newbie" terms.😄


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

A process that consists of four colors; cyan, yellow, magenta & black mixing with each other to achieve a gazillion more colors. Google - CMYK for more info than you could ever want. 

- Fluid

Sent from somewhere using T-Shirt Forums App


----------

